# yucky brown discharge in pregnant goat



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

My new ND/boer doe that I just bought had a discharge yesterday that was yucky brownish reddish gooeyish stuff. It is dried now and she doesn't have any more of it. It was not a lot but she is supposed to be pg. Well when I bought her the lady didn't realize she had gotten pg. The girls were not kept with the buck, but once back in July she had to take her away from her buckling and she was in with the buck for a little while. So there was the chance, but the lady didn't realize it til I bought her and we saw her udder. She looks like she is bagging up. She is not tightly bagged up though, but the day after we got her home she noticeably "dropped". 
Now we have the yucky discharge. I am in new territory with this one, because all of my girls have had a creamy white discharge. So is this unusual or something I should be concerned about? I usually don't see this til after the birth. 
So does anyone know what's up? 
Sorry this got a little long and complicated. :boring:


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

well, if she were human it could be her mucus plug. Do you know when she is due? Sounds like there was only one chance at breeding, so the due date window can't be too big.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, she could possibly be due anywhere from when she got here weekend before last until around the end of Dec. because the lady couldn't remember if it was Jun or July that this happened and it was for a two or three weeks I think. Not sure on the length of time at all. At best it's a lousy guess. lol


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When mine loose the mucus plug it has always been a creamy white type color.
I don't want to worry you but the only time I've seen a yucky color discharge like your describing in one of my pregnant does' was when she delivered still born triplets the next day.

Sure hope everything is alright with your doe though.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Backfourty said:


> When mine loose the mucus plug it has always been a creamy white type color.
> I don't want to worry you but the only time I've seen a yucky color discharge like your describing in one of my pregnant does' was when she delivered still born triplets the next day.
> 
> Sure hope everything is alright with your doe though.


 OH NO!! I sure hope not!!!


----------



## ragingbull (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a doe here this year that had Rusty color discharge for about 2 weeks befor eshe kidded and we were a little worried,but she kidded 2 very healthy kids. One doe and one buck,the buck ha sbeen the fastest growing and best animal born on our farm to date. So dont get too worried,it could be normal..
David


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

so Andi, what's the story? How's your gal doing?


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, she still hasn't kidded and she isn't even acting like she's going to. She is driving me insane. Idk what the discharge was but she seems fine. Idk what to make of it. I wish I knew when she was due! grrrrrrr.......


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

andiplus8 said:


> Well, she still hasn't kidded and she isn't even acting like she's going to. She is driving me insane. Idk what the discharge was but she seems fine. Idk what to make of it. I wish I knew when she was due! grrrrrrr.......


Oh, you should have seen the thread on here last March. A BUNCH of us were slowly losing our minds b/c our gals were being so slooooooooow about kidding.

Hang on to what's left of your sanity. She won't kid until she's good and ready - and if you're punchy from sleep deprivation, all your goats will love it!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well the good news is she is still pg so she didn't miscarry. Other than that idk......i dont' have much hair left though.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

andiplus8 said:


> Well the good news is she is still pg so she didn't miscarry. Other than that idk......i dont' have much hair left though.



Well good to know she's still PG, she is probly just doing what they do best & that is drive us crazy!! Lucky you have any hair at all left! Mine is almost all turned completely gray since we've got goats! It's either the goats or my Dh!!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
maybe she is just teasing me and isn't pg at all. The owner wasn't sure. She LOOKS pg, but she is so fluffy with a winter coat.... Her udder is not full, but good sized. If she isn't pg then she had babies recently, but I know her last babies were weaned in July. So did she keep that udder this whole time or she is actually pg? UGH!! 
Goats are so annoying! Why can't I live without them???????


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL I have come to believe that kidding time is to blame for many human ailments!


----------

